# My homemade valentine especially for all of you.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 13, 2018)

I came across a page in my coloring book with hearts just in time for Valentines Day. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you Ruth. What a beautiful image and so thoughtful of you! I hope you enjoy the day, too!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 13, 2018)

Very pretty, Ruth.   Happy Valentine's Day to you, too.   :glitter-heart::glittered:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautiful, thank you so much!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 13, 2018)

It's gorgeous  Ruth.  Thanx     :kiss:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice!

It reminds me of the 70's!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you Ruth, very pretty and so sweet of you!  Happy Valentine's Day! :thankyou:


----------



## Wren (Feb 13, 2018)

That’s lovely Ruth, thank you, Happy Valentines Day to you x


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you Ruth.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)

[FONT=book\ antiqua]_Happy Valentines to you too.... _[/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you....it’s beautiful.


----------



## Raven (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you Ruth for the lovely card and for thinking of all of us here.

:love_heart::heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2018)

Raven said:


> Thank you Ruth for the lovely card and for thinking of all of us here.
> 
> :love_heart::heart:


.........


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you -ah- Ruth, it's Wunnerful!:love_heart:


----------



## twinkles (Feb 14, 2018)

what a pretty card ruth-----HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO YOU


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 15, 2018)

Very nice...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 15, 2018)

A belated thanks, Ruth! So nice of you to send this out to everyone


----------

